
Fixing a memory leak on exception – IPython - pretty_dumm_guy
https://github.com/ipython/ipython/pull/11572
======
pretty_dumm_guy
I have had issues of disconnection in google colab notebook when I used the
set_trace() function from Ipython.debugger module.

For example, when I try to get shape of a matrix with dimensions 1200X784, a
popup said there was a run time error and the notebook disconnected with the
hosted runtime.

I am just wondering if this is related to my problem. I would really
appreciate any thoughts on this. Thank you

